# Usdtv



## noru2 (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi, am a newbie looking for information. Presently subscribe to Directv. USDTV is conducting an advertising blitz in our area (Dallas) for $19.95 per month single receiver, $4.95 per month per each additional. Actually it has almost all the channels I normally watch and so I am considering switching to it. 

Wondering if anyone has already switched to it, and if so can they tell me what output exist on the converter box. So far USDTV has been secretive about their equipment unless I sign up. 

Thanks in advance for any information. 

Norman Ince


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Just did a search for 'USDtv and got a website: http://www.usdtv.com/

Looks like they are only available in four markets so far and many channels they list are via an antenia for the OTA signals in the specific area and add eleven channels to through their receiver. Very limited channel offering after your local OTA's.


----------



## midnight75 (Jun 25, 2004)

Kind of a limited selection of channels to say the least.


----------



## Tower Guy (Jul 27, 2005)

noru2 said:


> Hi, am a newbie looking for information. Presently subscribe to Directv. USDTV is conducting an advertising blitz in our area (Dallas) for $19.95 per month single receiver, $4.95 per month per each additional. Actually it has almost all the channels I normally watch and so I am considering switching to it.
> 
> Wondering if anyone has already switched to it, and if so can they tell me what output exist on the converter box. So far USDTV has been secretive about their equipment unless I sign up.
> 
> Norman Ince


http://www.usdtv.com/customer_service-manual.php

There's a link to the full manual in .pdf format on the web page.


----------



## Jon Ellis (Dec 28, 2003)

Keep in mind that the local channels and their subchannels are all freely available over the air with a digital receiver. So you're essentially paying $20/month for 11 channels, which could be considered a good deal if those are the only channels you want!


----------



## N5XZS (Apr 26, 2002)

Sorry to say but I think USDTV is just eating away the HDTV bandwith on our local stations IMHO.

KASY-DT and KWBQ-DT and KOAT-DT has sold off their bandwith to USDTV for proift "$$$" and it's hurting the HDTV"S picture quality here in Albuquerque, NM

That's why I called USDTV Cancer. 

2-14-06


----------



## westwood wizard (Dec 22, 2005)

N5XZS said:


> Sorry to say but I think USDTV is just eating away the HDTV bandwith on our local stations IMHO.
> 
> KASY-DT and KWBQ-DT and KOAT-DT has sold off their bandwith to USDTV for proift "$$$" and it's hurting the HDTV"S picture quality here in Albuquerque, NM
> 
> ...


Are you sure ? In one frequency channel, a broadcaster can pretty much use the entire bandwidth for one HDTV channel (720p, 1080i) or can broadcast multiple channels at 480i or 480p. Therefore, the broadcaster you mentioned are not hurting their HDTV picture quality because they are not broadcasting an HDTV channel to begin with. They are probably broadcasting at 480p. THe allure of the transition to digital was not only a better picture but the ability to use a single frequency channel to broadcast multiple digital channels at 480i or 480p. HDTV takes up too much bandwidth.


----------



## N5XZS (Apr 26, 2002)

The station you mention was KASY-DT and sending only 480i resulting a very poor picture quality.

They cram 4 sub channels out of 5.

That's why we never got to see Star Trek Enterprise in HDTV. 

As for KWBQ-DT was sending at 1080i with 2 sub channels resulting some HDTV picture dropouts.

Most TV broadcasters never use 480p for some reason, except for DVD player use 480i and p formats.

6-5-06


----------



## JackLV (Jun 7, 2006)

I had it from day 1 in Las Vegas area. Finally gave it up. I had to put up a rotating antenna to get their 11 channels, ( I get all the local HD / digital with rabbit ears if I don't go thru their system ... I had 3 boxes + STARS.. Had the rotor on the main TV. The other 2 rooms were iffy at best.
LOTS $ LOTS & LOTS of freezes, dropouts, resets etc,etc,etc,etc.....I had their tech. assist on my rapid-dial. Visited by their best tech. He thought I would be better off with Network.
I've been in electronics for 42 years, got my FCC lic. in 1963 & spent my entire career in commuinications. = Better understanding than the average guy.
They rent tower time at several locations so I had to slew to get channels when I changed. So much for seeing stock reports durring the break in the show.
I could go on & on & on !!!!!!

Save the blood pressure med. Get something else !


----------

